# Mavic Ksyrium SLR



## tonyn (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm curious if anyone has experience with the Mavic Ksyrium SLR wheelset. I am considering them for a new Moots RSL bike that I am building up. I should mention that I am a bit of a hefty rider at 185lbs and 5'9" tall although I hope to be down to 170lbs within a few months. I got back into biking six months ago and am doing about 500 miles per month. I don't race but I can probably be considered an aggressive recreational rider. These will be my everyday wheels. Thanks, Tony


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Ksyriums (whole line) make excellent everyday wheels.

185 lbs is nothing. The SLR's specifically have wider spokes than the rest of the line, even the top.

I ride (5 yr old) elites and haven't had to true them often, like a few times in 5 yrs.

Im 6'1" 200lbs

the SLR's are lighter.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

How do you think these would work out for 280lbs er?


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Lets ignore reliability, because most wheels these days are pretty reliable. 

They're nothing special weight wise, they're the least aero wheels out there, replacement/crash parts are extremely expensive and no one really stocks them. So in short, you're paying a huge premium for wheels are arent as good everything in that price range. That wheelset really has no redeeming quality to justify the price. 

Zipp 101's would be cheaper and a drastically better wheel. Really anything would be a better wheel.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

*SLR"s are Sweeet*

I had a pair last season and absolutely loved em. A bit of history.. I am ussually 190-195 lbs during the season and have had almost every carbon wheel out there. I live in New hampshire with a lot of climbing and almost always dealing with cross winds on long descents.

The Ksyrium SLR is the new member of the family with the Exalith process and the rear wheel built with Ziacomp spokes. Anyway, this wheel set did everything so well I could bomb down any climb without fear of the wind taking me sideways. They climbed very well and the braking is outstanding. Remember it may take about 100-200 miles for the brake noise to settle down and the brake pad is going to disappear in that time. But after that they get quite and are a joy to ride. I have several clients on these and the SR's and all I see is smiles from these guys.

The tires also are the best tires I have used,and that market is flooded.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Thinking about these as well. Trying to decide if I'd rather have a carbon clincher and more aero, or a lightweight, all black wheel. Haven't seen much info or personal accounts of them.


----------



## tonyn (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for your posts. 

Not sure where this leaves me. Sounds like the SLR's are good wheels but I wonder if anyone has an opinion between these wheels and Zipp 101's. Are the 101's comparable in durability and performance? Is the premium one pays for the SLR's worth it compared to the 101's?

Tony


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

TomH said:


> Lets ignore reliability, because most wheels these days are pretty reliable.
> 
> They're nothing special weight wise, they're the least aero wheels out there, replacement/crash parts are extremely expensive and no one really stocks them. So in short, you're paying a huge premium for wheels are arent as good everything in that price range. That wheelset really has no redeeming quality to justify the price.
> 
> Zipp 101's would be cheaper and a drastically better wheel. Really anything would be a better wheel.


Not sure why every thread regarding Mavic wheels someone says that no shop stocks the parts for them. My shop stocks spokes for every Mavic wheel made. On the other hand, they don't stock Sapim spokes at all. Yet the response I always see is to get wheels built with CX-Ray spokes. Bottom line, check with your shop to see what they stock. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=33.036583,-96.833495


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

what are the difference (advantages) of SLR vs SL?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Not sure why every thread regarding Mavic wheels someone says that no shop stocks the parts for them. My shop stocks spokes for every Mavic wheel made


I agree. I know a couple of shops that carry replacement spokes for most of the years AND drive and non-drive sides to boot. 2 spokes cost me $5.00. Hardly expensive. 

I put over 6,000 on my K-SL's and sold them for more than I paid for them 3 years later.

They were stiff and handled great! 

Sorry I can't speak about the SLR's or the 101's, but BS they're not a good wheel. Sure over-priced, but then isn't every wheel? Answer? "Yes". 

Talk to your LBS.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> Sorry I can't speak about the SLR's or the 101's, but BS they're not a good wheel. Sure over-priced, but then isn't every wheel? Answer? "Yes".


The SLR's are 1300-1600 bucks. No, not every set of wheels is 1300-1600. Not even close. You can get much better wheels for half that, or less. 

The data is out there. They're not aero at all, they're not light for the price point. Whats good about them? Theres tons of people putting thousands of miles on all kinds of wheels at all price points, and theres also a lot of people with broken ksyriums. Durability is either comparable, or worse to everything out there.

The huge majority of shops dont stock mavic spokes. Just because a few do, doesnt mean they're widely available.


----------



## wai11111 (Aug 21, 2011)

*I would go with the SL Not SLR*

The SL is very close to my Mavic special Ed K10 (same rim,etc), while the SLR has the R-sys rear wheel (carbon spokes, etc) approx 85gm lighter with Ksyriums front wheel. Replacing the carbon spoke is $$$ plus waiting time. I had a pair of 2009 R sys, sold them and got the K 10s. Look around, you can still get a pair of K-10 for approx $799...incl tires & tubes. 
Or I would just go with the SL model.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

tonyn said:


> T Is the premium one pays for the SLR's worth it compared to the 101's?
> 
> Tony


No.

101s are the best aluminum clincher made. Period.


----------



## wai11111 (Aug 21, 2011)

New Mavic K-10 for sale for $769.77
Mavic K10 (pair). Wheels - tyres Road wheels, Bikeinn.com, buy, offers, bike


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I had the same decision to make and got the K10's, couldn't be happier. I got then from CC for $750. I'm sure the zipp's are fine but I have heard of zipp hub problems, might not be an issue now...


----------



## tonyn (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone, this has been informative.

Tony


----------



## mcr23 (Sep 12, 2011)

90% of the people I see out on group rides use Kysriums as their training wheels. 101s are very nice and the few people I know that have like them very much.


----------



## kapu902 (Apr 7, 2010)

*K10s*

I have the K10s. I was 210 at the start of last season, my first serious season in 15 years. I'm closing in on 190 now going for 180 this summer. The k10s were such a good deal, $699 at Competitive Cyclist, including tubes and beautiful tires. They are not invisible to crosswinds, but can take a big pothole. I rode a century on them and can say that they are a bit harsh compared to hand builds, but they help a fat guy up hills and they look great.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

1) The best aluminum clincher ever made is a custom OpenPro Ultegra 32H wheelset. 

2) Anything by Mavic is good quality. R-SYS explosion or not. 

3) CX Rays aren't usually stocked at $3 dollars a spoke (that's how much it cost to replace mine on my EA90 SLX's)

4) Ksyriums alu spokes are proprietary unlike CX Rays and cost much more each to replace. Fortunately they are pretty strong for Alu spokes and seldom ever break. 

5) Zipp 101's are not the best clinchers ever made, see #1


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

Dynamite wheels. I am 6'3" and weigh about 210. I used these wheels back when I was racing and now use them for general riding. I"ve never had any problems at all.


----------



## tonyn (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the responses to my initial post. It has been very informative! Wheels are a very interesting topic among bikers. Most being very passionate about the subject. For any given wheel it seems there are a lot of people who love them or hate them without many in the middle. 

I've researched a number of other wheels based on your comments above. There are certainly other very good wheels out there. There are also much better deals if all one is considering is weight vs. price (assuming durability is not an issue). I ultimately decided to go with the Ksyrium SLR's however. The 'clincher' was how the wheel (with its all black finish - and very few stickers) will look on the new Moots SLR frame I just purchased. This may be a silly criteria but alas, this is my dream bike and I don't expect to purchase another one for many years (my last bike was a 1991 Trek 1400). The frame has finally arrived and the bike should be built up next week. I'll post pictures when it's done.

Safe Riding,

Tony


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Tony, nice choice on the RSL. Beautiful frame. Did you go with a stock frame? Oversized head tube? What fork are you going with? Post up once shes built.


----------



## tonyn (Nov 13, 2011)

Bunyan said:


> Tony, nice choice on the RSL. Beautiful frame. Did you go with a stock frame? Oversized head tube? What fork are you going with? Post up once shes built.


Hi Bunyon, I went with a 54cm stock frame. I'm only 5'9" but with slightly longer legs for that height so the shorter top tube will be good for my shorter torso. The fork is also stock. Went with their titanium seat post, stem and spacers (although I'm going to use an aluminum stem until I'm sure of the size I need). Also going with their titanium bottle cages - they weigh almost nothing. Went with Shimano Dura Ace components but will be using Ultegra electronic derailleurs. I'll post pictures soon - hopefully next week.

Tony


----------



## crwdavis (Oct 4, 2011)

I was reading this thread yesterday cause I went out and bought this wheel set for my Tarmac SL2 and had the first ride on them last night. 

First impression; they are awesome. 

My tech at the bike shop was explaining to me that these can be run tubeless or with the tube. I currently have the tube installed and it was a smooth ride. My old (new) wheel set is the Mavic CXP 22 with a Specialized tire on the wheel. I must say it was a rougher ride then I experienced last night. I have read reviews on the SL2 saying it is a rough stiff ride but with the new SLR wheel set it was a sweet ride.

They are smooth and fluid and a treat to ride. They do squeal a bit when breaking but I didn't find it annoying at all, actually I am referring it to signature sound for the SLR's. So far, with my limited km's on the wheels, I do not regret my purchase of $1711 with a new SRAM 11-28 cassette.

The tech shop has to order in the stems and I will attempt to ride them tubless and lose the extra 200 grams.

I am a 200 ilb rider, very impressed.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*This!!*



CleavesF said:


> 1) The best aluminum clincher ever made is a custom OpenPro Ultegra 32H wheelset.
> 
> 5) Zipp 101's are not the best clinchers ever made, see #1


Totally correct call Cleaves. .Even Cyclingnews, who are normally nice to everyone gave the crappy Zipps a lukewarm review.

Product Review: Zipp 101 Road Wheelset | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

Give a ride report after going tubeless. I've got the rsys versions that would like to convert.


----------



## crwdavis (Oct 4, 2011)

Sure will, probably give it a go next week waiting for the valve stems to arrive.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I rode some SLR's that came stock on a bike back in 2008. They took more hub maintenance and truing than any other wheel set I've owned. I think they are overpriced. I think you see them more frequently than other wheels is due in part to Mavic getting bike manufacturers to use them on stock builds. Ultimately, I believe most buy wheels due to looks. This is where Mavic did well with the SLR. People seem to love the way they look which is perfectly ok. If you don't ride much or don't ride too hard the SLR might hold up ok for you.


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've got about 4000 miles on a pair of Cosmic Carbone SLE's that haven't needed any maintenance since the day I got them. I agree that the Exalth looks good, but the braking power and lack of having to worry about overheating a carbon brake track was the selling point for me. In fact in lead me to purchase a set of R-Sys SLR's which have been solid as well.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

crwdavis said:


> I was reading this thread yesterday cause I went out and bought this wheel set for my Tarmac SL2 and had the first ride on them last night.
> 
> 
> The tech shop has to order in the stems and I will attempt to ride them tubless and lose the extra 200 grams.


You do know that you CAN NOT convert normal tires to tubeless right?? You have to buy tubeless tires.

And dang, $1700......?


----------



## gpf (Oct 28, 2012)

CAn anyone say when the loud screeching braking noise stops. My bike shop said the have about a 500 milee break in period. I bought some SLR's yesterday and rode 50 today. The screeching was embarrasing.


----------



## 103 (Oct 20, 2009)

500 sounds about right. If it's still loud, put a piece of electrical tape behind each brake pad to shim them up within the pad holder. Eliminated all the screaching for me.


----------



## gpf (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks 103. If they were not going to quiet I was going to return them


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Getting the toe-in angle set right is important. When I first put mine on and went for a ride around the block I was afraid I would wake the neighbors. Got the angle set right and now I only hear the zip sound like Corduroy pants. I did a century ride this weekend, had about 3 miles on them before the start. Only heard a slight squeal after a really fast downhill stop.


----------



## gpf (Oct 28, 2012)

How do you toe them and which direction


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

When looking down on your brakes, the front is slightly closer to the rim than the rear. they wore flat pretty quickly, but haven't been noisy at all.


----------



## gpf (Oct 28, 2012)

I toed them in on the front and theey tore apart and screeched. Today I toed them out (away in the front) and the noise went away.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Strange, I toed them in because that's what the package the brake shoes came in said to do and it worked well for me. Either way, whatever works!


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Over a grand, loud braking, non- aero, and not too light? I would spend my money somewhere else.

Used sets of Zipps come up on ebay for less than that.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

They brake amazingly hard though! The stopping power feels much better than standard road brakes and in the ballpark of disk brakes. Not a bad thing for us bigger guys.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

Anybody with an update on these wheels?


----------

